# Canines and Felines in ink



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I might have to start a new thread with dog and cat portraits. Do you mind?


Here is Kong


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's so amazing!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Do we mind??? Oh come on, tiny! That is just awesome! Loving it!!!! I've been missing your work!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Stunning! Can't wait to see more Tiny!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thankyou. I am doing their cats next. Thus the "feline" part. never done a cat before.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't wait to see the cat picture. Kong looks great! You so such a wonderful job capturing the spirit of each animal you draw.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you ! I try. will do kitty tonight. I have the sketch done.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

This would have to be one of my favourites you have done! It has an amazing amount of detail in it  I prefer your painting to the photo!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats awesome


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just loooove the dog's expression.. he's almost pouting.

Can't wait for the kitty cat


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Here's Kitty!*


























I can see that his nose is too long. Too bad. it is not a do over.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Amazing! I'm in *awe* of your talent (which I might have said before but it does bear repeating).


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

That's purrrrrfect! Ha!
I wouldn't have noticed the nose being too long if you hadn't said. Maybe it is by a mm, but I wouldn't worry personally. I bet you the client will love it. How long did this take you?

Edit: not sure if his chin looks a fraction too fat? I think if you shade the lower hairs a touch more it'll look better. But what do I know about painting? lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love both of them, especially the dog. The detail!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*the last cat, "Blue"*


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Really cute subjects for really sweet paintings!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the guy said he really does have crazily crossed eyes. and the other cat, the tabby, is totally blind . So his pupils are always large.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely job!
How did you manage to keep the whiskers white? Did you paint around them or use a different method?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I used a latex resist which you apply from a squeezy bottle , which has a super fine tip. When all done, you lift them off the paper and , voila! it has stayed white.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very realistic-you have the gift!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Amazing as always tiny!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This is so gorgeous.. tinyliny how did you start painting? What inspired you to give it a go?


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Your mastery of this medium never ceases to amaze me. Your non-horse subjects are just as stunning as your horse subjects.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Another Ragdoll Cat*

the same client for whom I did the above cats and dog has commisssioned me to do her friend's Ragdoll cat, Piper.










I won't post the reference photo since I dont' have permission at this point.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

It looks AWESOME!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya know, I was worried I'd forgotten how to paint. I havne' painted anything in weeks. But, I kind of like it. It has a nice "painterly" quality, due to the background. I hope the lady likes it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*A Pitbull!*

this big guy has such a happy face. I get the feeling he is the friendliest of pitbulls.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I am just blown away by the beauty of your work! Fantastic. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That's amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really had a hard time with this one. I had to do it twice. I don't hardly dare touch it now, for fear of ruinining it.

I wanted to mention that in actuality, the ink if browner in color, and the paper less blue. something about the light and the photo gives it a bluish tint that is not there. It's more brown overall, like an old tintype photograph.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay. I have the most amazing cat photo I'd love for you to draw. I took it, it's of a cat I've had for going on ten years.

Let me know your prices? I need more arts for my house!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i look forward to seeing the photo. a good quality photo makes all the difference in the world for a portrait. It isnt' just that it's clear, but that there is some kind of "essense" about it. If there is not feeling in the photo, it's hard for me to put it into the painting. There are SO many great , feeling photos that are, sadly, so out of focus I can hardly deal with them.
Focus AND feeling is best.

I PM'd you with prices.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Sumi , the cat*

Used sumi ink to paint this portrait of a black cat named "Sumi".


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

Your work is amazing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have yet to hear from the client to see if she likes it. one can always see things that aren't right AFTER you finish. and you notice them when you have the reference photo next to the paiting. but, what one hopes is capture the essense of the animal. this is an old cat, now gone, and I thought she looked kind of elegant here.


----------



## Horse7550 (Mar 8, 2014)

Soooooo...........AMAZING! <3 Love it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Beans and Dooley*

Starting a portrait for client who lost both her elderly beloved dogs.

Here is rough
View attachment 467618


Darn ipad!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

some others I had done recently, of dogs:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Your ability to capture each pet's individuality is amazing!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*really super happy with this one!*

These are the dogs i sketched. I don't have the reference photos to post at the moment , oh, well, maybe I can post one of them . . .
but anyway, suffice it to say, they were not good( i mean the reference photos are not good)
But, I pulled a rabbit out of the hat on this one.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Your work is absolutely amazing, tinyliny!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*should I put in the names?*

here's the sketch, and the reference photo, and do you think I should go back and put the names in the kind of freeform handwriting, or leave plain? and, should I move my signature to one corner?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I LOVE these so much. You're so amazing at putting life into their eyes. I was trying to draw my doggie this morning and failing miserably - your paintings make me want to try again


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you , Shoebox. 

what do you think about the writing? yes or no?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmm. I generally am not one to like writing on works, but I think for pet portraits it could look nice as long as it's not overdone. But, I also really like just the pictures of the dogs. I'm really on the fence about it, I think it really depends on the work. For the one just posted, I think I would leave it blank, but I don't think it would look bad if you did add writing. And of course you should add a signature!

Have you thought about doing a "How to" type video, or a few pictures of the process you do when you paint in inks? Even just a picture for each major step. It would be amazing to see it come together.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's a great idea. a how to video!

h m m m . . . .

the client will come for it tomorrow. I put the "writing" on some tracing paper that a person can overlay on top of the paintings, and this way kind of see what it looks like with, and without, the writing.

I am inclined to skip it, myself.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A lot of how I do it is comparison. I mean, I compare an angle that I have sketched to an angle I see on the paper. a "block" of space on the paper, to a block of space on the photo. The length of one thing in comparison to the length of something else. the darkenss of the nose, for example, in comparison to the darkness of the brown fur. everything is seen in relation to something else. 

consequently, I have to make the first few lines with consideration for the placement of the whole image, since everything that comes after will be "in relation to" the first drawn part.
I also sometimes look at the original with partially unfocussed eyes. this way I can see the whole image as a shape, with background shapes and such. I then look to see what is dominant. What line, angle, or dark/light area really stands out to the unfocussed eye. this thing will be what is essential to get in order to reproduce the essence of THAT animal's personality.

do the eyes angle up or down? is the shape convex or concave? is this area darker or lighter than the area next to it?

this is the basic way I approach it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*memorial cat portrait*


----------

